# Free pattern from Sweater Babe - only until July 31/12



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

This was in my craftgossip.com email today

Only available until July 31, 2012 and then it is $5.50 to buy the pattern. 
I might just try this one, quite nice and it is top down.

http://sweaterbabe.com/monthly-free-knitting-crochet-pattern9040.htm


----------



## zoe9576 (Jul 13, 2012)

Where are other patterns?


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

There is only one pattern a month..but they are usually very pretty. Next month there will be another.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

zoe9576
There are a few free patterns. When you go into the above link there is a sidebar with a link to the free patterns.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I signed up for their monthly free pattern. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tammyc77 said:


> I signed up for their monthly free pattern. Thank you for posting this!


me too


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

thanks for posting this link, I was glad to see it included instructions for up to 3X!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> tammyc77 said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up for their monthly free pattern. Thank you for posting this!
> ...


Me three!


----------



## theresa1 (Apr 9, 2011)

ME too


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

And me!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I also signed up and when I went to download the pattern it comes up with a fee of $5.50, even though it states that the pattern is free until the end of the month.
I shall write to her and ask why this is happening.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks...I just signed up.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. I have actually paid for some of her patterns which I usually don't do. She is very innovative.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

she is so out of my beginner league


----------



## Sarah Jo (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you very much I signed up and was able to print the pattern . That was really great of you to save. :-D :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, I found too many. lol


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the link I signed up scrags


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

When I click the link, it says it has been removed. Another link please?


----------

